# better pictures of lulabelle and peach



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

so we've had them a week now with no issues...i'm feeling really lucky in that respect. they both like their wheels, and have been eating and drinking and pooping (all over the place) and all that good stuff. they both sort of treat me with a mix of disdain or indifference but i expected that anyway so i'm loving them against their wills--haha!

they are both so pretty i can hardly believe all that they have been through. not only were they both global exotic rescues, but they were also moms to be who had to have their babies after the raid. i'm so glad that they are healthy and happy now...and spoiled.

they had their first bath here yesterday, so it was time for some better photos...

lulabelle:



























princess peach:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are gorgeous and such lucky little girls.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Adorable and so lucky to have found such a wonderful home


----------



## kyararahl (Mar 15, 2010)

Super cute.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

They are so cute and are going to be spoiled little girls now


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

Very pretty girls


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

They look gorgeous and happy Amanda! Nice bright eyes. What lovely ladies you have there.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Two little angels! And in a wonderful loving forever home. I always love hearing of spoiled hedgies!!!


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

They are so beautiful! Look at that sweet face on Princess Peach! Lulabelle looks like a brave little girl--it totally makes sense that she was the adventurous girl ready to try out her wheel.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Beautiful! Thank you for rescuing.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Now aren't they so precious! Kudos for rescuing them!


----------



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

Such cuties! 
R.


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

They're so precious!

Also, loving the Hello Kitty. Fun fact about me: I collect Hello Kitty things :]


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

i collect hello kitties and my melodies too.
:{)


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

Me too. I've loved Hello Kitty since I was a little girl, but I like many of the other Sanrio characters, too. I want pink and Hello Kitty everything, but for some reason my husband isn't into it...


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

When i read these kinds of stories i get less waiting i want to do. i wish that i could buy the hedgie at the pet store but i know it is very wrong.... i guess i will go with dory's saying from nemo just keep swiming swimming just keep swimming.... the only bad thing is my limbs are gonna give out son and i am going to lose hope.. there are only a couple in this world that know how much i want a hedgehog.... my sister, my dad. no not my dad. my school consular. and my momm understands a little... my mom said she is not going to drive all the way to ohio for me to get one from a proper breeder.                        I am going to be baby sitting my baby brother all next week but i dont think that will be enough to get a hedgehog... i will talk to my dad about it.... maybe he will buy the condo and get my hedgie for my birthday ut the is very slim...


----------

